# Fixing cam lean???



## TozerBGood (Aug 16, 2003)

1st you need to ask yourself if you really need to fix the cam lean? I will explain that in a moment.

I had an 07 X-force (which I had bought used - no warranty) that had some significant cam lean on the bottom. The X-Force & the Axe are Cam & 1/2 design...similar. Since the top cam has split yokes all that can do is adjust the top cam (by twisting one side, and untwisting the other side). But adjusting the bottom cam, there are a couple of ways (neither of which helped me). 

1) Is to put it in an *APPROVED* press, and swap the split limbs and hope for the best (with the assumption that one limb is a little stronger than the other).
2) There are little spacers on the shaft of the cam which you can get some thin spacers from a dealer, and move the spacers in such a way that the cam moves to the right or left on the cam shaft... which can adjust the pivot angle some. You have to be very careful not to go too far, as you can cause your cam to hit something (like a limb for instance). I'd have a dealer do that if I was you, especially if bow is under warranty.

As stated, I had no luck with either of these methods, and finally ended up having the dealer replace the limbs (for about $80) through my local PSE dealer. That solved my problem.

Now as to my first question...why do you feel you need to correct the cam lean? The reason I did it on mine, was because I could not bare shaft tune my bow to get my bare shafts hitting the target a the same point and at the same angle (at 20 yds) as my fletched arrows. I had to have the rest way off from center shot to get them close, but could not achieve it. As a result there was significant play in my arrow flight, whereas a well tuned bow, will shoot bullets with bare shafts (using a mechanical shooting machine that is).

My bow was one of the earlier 07 X-force bows, which I had bought on Ebay. I had some folks tell me here on AT, that PSE had some problems with the limbs being equal in strength between right/left side when they first started making the X-Force, but that they fixed that issue. I had to just assume I must have bought one of those bow, but had no real proof of it. However, when I replaced the limbs, I was able to tune the bow correctly, and gained almost 10fps in doing so. I suspect those people were correct and that makes me wonder if your bow really has a problem. Maybe you can post some pics.

But if you don't have that issue (not being able to tune for center shot), then you may not even need to worry about it. On my BowTech Destroyer 350 (which has split yokes on both top & bottom cams), I had to actually induce a little cam lean (to the left on the top & bottom cams) in order to get my rest to center shot and shooting bullets.

There is not always a problem with Cam lean...it just depends. If your bow is shooting fine, then I would say don't worry about it.


----------



## gungho (Dec 16, 2003)

dont swap the limbs on an xforce bow as the deflection is different for all 4 limbs if you have cam lean on the bottom cam you can fix it by changing the spacers on the bottom cam moving the cam closer to one limb or the other depending on witch way the cam is leaning there are three thickness of shims three thins equal a medium and so on so you can remove a medium and put 2 thins on that side and one on the other side moving the cam over and keeping the spacing the same 
hope this helps 
Glen H White


----------



## TozerBGood (Aug 16, 2003)

gungho said:


> dont swap the limbs on an xforce bow as the deflection is different for all 4 limbs if you have cam lean on the bottom cam you can fix it by changing the spacers on the bottom cam moving the cam closer to one limb or the other depending on witch way the cam is leaning there are three thickness of shims three thins equal a medium and so on so you can remove a medium and put 2 thins on that side and one on the other side moving the cam over and keeping the spacing the same
> hope this helps
> Glen H White


Good point...I neglected to mention the beginning total thickness...(spacers & cam), must be the same as the ending total thickness (spacers & cam). You should use a quality micrometer for this. Record the spacer thicknesses, and placement...before and after. Draw it down on paper so there is no possibility for error. You must be very careful with this...which is why I recommend a dealer. Your ultimate intent is to move the cam to the right or left (depending on which way the cam is leaning), to cause it to come straighter into alignment. There is only so much space you can safely move it however (and it's not much), and my experience is it had very little effect on my cam lean.

As far as the limb deflection being different for all 4 limbs...yes that is true, and is the very reason it might help. It may be someone previously had the bow taken apart, and had inadvertently swapped the bottom R/L limbs for all we know, which may have caused his cam lean in the first place. Only the OP may know this, or the bow's previous owner if he bought it used.

But ultimately... I still maintain..., that all cam lean ain't necessarily bad. It all depends on where your bow center-shot tunes. First thing to do is to verify that. If it's good, then leave the bow alone...I say there's nothing wrong with it.


----------

